# General Insurance



## 32 GTR Guy NW (Jun 13, 2005)

Hi guys,

Just thought I would mention that Iam a commercial insurance broker of over 10 years experience. I work for one of the larger north west insurance brokers. Should anyone need any assistance of help with any of their insurance requirments please feel free to PM me and I will try to help best I can.

If anyone wants to ask my opinion or refer anything they have been told in relation to their skyline insurance, please again feel free to give me a PM as what i dont know, I will be able to find out. 

Cheers


----------



## ExScoobyT (Jan 6, 2004)

I`ll have a moan then!

I`ve got my R33 insurance down to a sensible but still pricey level, I`m then trying to get cover on a $500 heap/runaround - to keep the miles off the high value/risk car - this works out to be 70% of what the skyline costs! Bloody stupid! I can`t drive both cars at once!!! Why can no one cover you for the highest risk car alone!


----------



## 32 GTR Guy NW (Jun 13, 2005)

Your best option on this is a second car scheme policy.

I presume if you have a relativelyt sensable Skyline premium you have ano cliams bonus. Several insurers will consider this and in fact reward the same level of discount on a second which is accrued on the first.

Pretty much any highstreet broker should be able to source a quote for you. Simply ensure you inform them that this is a second car and you have whatever NCD on your Skyline.

As for open driving policies, closest you will come to this would be a traders policy. An insurer will not simply simply expose themselves to the highest risk motor, mainly because if they covered you for your skyline comprehensive cover, but you had say 5 other vehicles all lower rated. The insurer is on risk for 6 vehicles!!! Imagine a total loss claim ie fire burnt all the vehicles out over night - they could be looking at a potential £100k claim!


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

Hey Andy - which broker do you work for? PM me if you don't want to answer publicy  I work in a hybrid brokerage - Financial Services and General Insurance side-by-side 

Jim
PS. But I'm on t'other side - I'm a qualified Independent Financial Advisor


----------



## 32 GTR Guy NW (Jun 13, 2005)

Jim, 

I am a general commercial Insurance guy myself. I am an account exec for a fairly large broker off the M62! 

a hybrid brokers! thats what ya call yourself, we sold our Financial department some time ago as in my experience the two dont go hand in hand! 

Need to let me know which place your at as I know alot of Insurance people around our area.


----------



## ExScoobyT (Jan 6, 2004)

`Your best option on this is a second car scheme policy` - do you actually know of any brokers that provide this type of cover - I`ve phoned a good 5 - 6 now and am not getting anywhere. 

As for argument about covering more than 1 car and the fire / theft risk - as the declared value of the second car is nothing, if both burn to the ground the payout would still only effectivelybe based on the more expensive car.


----------



## aspie (Jun 26, 2005)

Any decent insurance broker, dealing with reputable insurers, will beable to offer a second car policy.


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

32 GTR Guy NW said:


> Your best option on this is a second car scheme policy.
> 
> I presume if you have a relativelyt sensable Skyline premium you have ano cliams bonus. Several insurers will consider this and in fact reward the same level of discount on a second which is accrued on the first.
> 
> ...


Provident do a good second car policy. I work in insurance also - it looks like everyone on here does! I program the crap and currently I'm working on Debenhams Motor insurance web site with 4 others (going live 1st August - beginning to sweat now  ) and have had 15 years experience programming insurance stuff and working in admin systems so feel free to enquire about insurance with me also if you feel the need expect for the usual "who is the cheapest" just use confused.com first and they ring brokers folks  .


----------



## Sean (Aug 16, 2005)

*Transfer insurance?*

Hi folks
Will be finally getingmy hands on a GTR early next year as a second limited milage fun car. I've got 5 years ncb on my current work car that i was going to transfer to the Skyline to keep the cost down. Whats the best way of going about it half way through a policy without getting stung? My current insurance is due in a months time so is their anything I can do now to make the whole thing smoother and cheaper

Cheers
Sean


----------



## 32 GTR Guy NW (Jun 13, 2005)

Just seen your post Saun,

If you have been with your current provider over a year you may be entitled to a pro rata refund - no penalty for cancelation. If you are then I would suggest you cancel the policy use the NCD against your slyline and then set up a "second car scheme" on your other motor. This way you should be awarded an effective NCD discount on your other car considering you are entitled to it on your skyline.

A good broker should be able to give exact figures and comparissions however matey.


----------

